# 4x4 Yau example solves



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice walkthrough solves, being CN must be nice!
Still faster than you at 4x4 =D

Edit: And apparently 3x3 and 5x5 (wtf?)


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks to you and to Robert Yau for posting these. I'll pick up a third of what you are showing and be a better cuber. I'm currently at 2 minutes on a 4x4. It's a shame I feel so much faster. 

You accent sounds a little south african english (not afrikaner but that minority of a minority of south africans who are of english decent) instead of straightforward Australian.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Very nice walkthrough solves, being CN must be nice!
> Still faster than you at 4x4 =D
> 
> Edit: And apparently 3x3 and 5x5 (wtf?)



XD Ever since school started, I've been cubing a bit less so I haven't quite caught up yet


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> XD Ever since school started, I've been cubing a bit less so I haven't quite caught up yet



I've got spring break in a couple of days, I'm gonna practice like crazy then, I hope to be sub-40 (4x4) and sub-10 (3x3) by the end of spring break. Wish me luck =)


----------

